# New Haunter



## TrelawneyDawn (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone:

Last November I was hired by a local businessman to serve as the creative director of a haunted attraction that he wants to open this September. I have a strong theatrical background and I have loved haunts and anything scary since I was very small, but I've never put together something like this.

He has a huge piece of property with buildings on it that are completely up to code. I have several ideas, but no one to run them past who is familiar with the industry. I need to have completed design in place by the end of March (no pressure). This haunt will incorporate 3 buildings (that will be connected) and a hayride through the woods (that concept is complete).

I hope that I will be able to run my ideas past the forum to gather any expertise from those of you who are experienced with this type of thing.

I'm glad to be here and I hope to talk with you all soon!


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome, and I hope that everyone here can be helpful  I'm new as well, and so far this site is awesome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! You will find lots of helpful information and people here willing to offer ideas!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, what I wouldn't give for an opportunity like that! like Fick209 said, you'll find plenty of helpful people here to bounce ideas off of. Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

hell....o from the barn....


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Since you are looking for information to build a haunt, you might be interested in the Haunter's Conventions that are coming up in the next few months.

Transworld Halloween & Attraction Show in St. Louis, MO. (this is the Grand Daddy of shows)
March 10th through March 13th

Hauntcon in Louisville, Kentucky
April 27th through May 2nd

National Haunters Convention in King of Prussia, Pennsylvania
May 5th through 8th

Midwest Haunters Convention in Columbus, Ohio
June 3rd through 5th


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Congratulations on such a tremendous opportunity. I'm sure you will find everything you need here. I'm no pro but I know my haunt gets better every year thanks to everyone here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings! Come in, look around.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;








Happy Halloween Haunting to YOU! Wow we would love to have some building to haunt!
We always have to build a Home haunt!
Looking forward to hearing/maybe helping with ideas for your Halloween Haunt buildings!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum TD! You've got some work to do! There's some great talent here to help.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. The is a full range of talents here and I am sure you can find any help you need.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------

